
This Model for Events Sounds Dumb and Obvious - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/03/08/open-source-business-model-that-may-disrupt-how-events-are-done/
======
ricardobeat
The reason nobody is doing it is because a collection of online videos and
chat group is _not an event_. You go there to meet people, see the speakers in
person and maybe have an informal chat over some beer. This is completely
orthogonal to watching online videos alone at home.

~~~
tefo-mohapi
But events are mostly expensive and waste of money as author notes. Few barely
make a profit.

~~~
ricardobeat
I don't think either matters. They don't need to make profit, usually being
community events, and are as "wasteful" as going to a concert or meeting
friends at the bar, except you also get to learn new stuff and expand your
network.

~~~
keelhaule
#@theAuthor In my country the cost of doing an event can fund 2 startups of 3
founders for 9 months, can build a maker-space, or introduce internet to a
whole village. A lot of people want to attend, but can't afford because they
live in remote places, they don't come to get drinks take pictures, or
network, they just want to learn. This is an optimization sprouted from the
local constraints of Morocco and similar African countries. Your opinion is
most welcome

